# Ham



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

I have two smoked ham about 20 lbs both were smoked for 18 hours with hickory after being salted with rock Salt I would like to cook them both for the holidays and was wondering if any of you had a glaze suggestion one will be pineapple and brown sugar but I would like recommendations for the other


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

3cups quality bourbon
16oz peach preserves
Mix together slather on
Slap ya momma


----------

